# Einbinden einer Bibliothek's App



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine APK als Bibliothekselement in eine andere APP einbinden will,
muss ich das die Bibo.apk in die libs der IchMachWas-App reinkopieren?
Bzw. wie muss ich vorgehen?
Muss ich die Bibo.apk dann auch irgendwie noch in der IchMachWas-App anmelden (einbinden)?

Schönen Tag noch! 
Frank


----------



## schlingel (23. Okt 2012)

Wahrscheinlich schon.

Ich binde die Android-Lib Projekte immer ein und nicht die APKs, deswegen weiß ich es nicht. Aber was hast du denn schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2012)

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, die Klasse als jar einzubinden.


----------

